# Doppelklick in JList --> Wert auslesen



## dotlens (29. Nov 2004)

hallo

möchte, dass wenn ich auf meine JList doppelklicke, irgendetwas passiert. (wert irgendwo hin übergeben)
hab in JList jedoch noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden. 

vileicht gibts ja so etwas auch nicht. 

also soll ich nun die klicks selbst zählen und bei jedem klick einen Thrad aulösen, der die klicks nach 1s wieder zurücksetzt?? oder geht das besser?

danke und gruss


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2004)

Einfach einen Mouselistener ranhängen und der Rest geht wie von selbst:


```
JList theList = new JList( );
...
theList.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter() {
  public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e ) {
    if ( e.getClickCount() == 2 ) {
      System.out.println("Doppelklick!");
    }
  }
});
```


----------



## thE_29 (29. Nov 2004)

und jetzt klick mal 3mal drauf


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und jetzt klick mal 3mal drauf



Aber auch dann funktioniert der Code 'richtig': Nach dem Doppelklick wird der Teil innerhalb der if-Anweisung bearbeitet und fertig.   

Was würdest Du denn verlangen, was passiert? Dass die Funktion bei 2 mal klicken ausgeführt wird und bei 3 mal nicht??


----------



## dotlens (29. Nov 2004)

funktioniert genau so wie ich das wollte!! 
danke


----------



## thE_29 (29. Nov 2004)

Jo, ich mache es ja auch so (mit dem ClickCount abfragen) nur isses irgendwie halt nervig, wenn du wirklich mal 2 verschiedene Sachen machen willst, wenn du 2mal und dann 3mal draufklickst


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo, ich mache es ja auch so (mit dem ClickCount abfragen) nur isses irgendwie halt nervig, wenn du wirklich mal 2 verschiedene Sachen machen willst, wenn du 2mal und dann 3mal draufklickst



Also ich würde sagen es ist eher nicht ergonomisch, was Du machen willst !

Denn, ich als User würde sagen,
1 x klicken = 'Selektieren' (bzw. bei Buttons oder so natürlich 'Funktion ausführen')
2 x klicken = 'Auführen' (für das selektierte Element)

ist in Ordnung aber zu sagen:

1 x klicken = Funktion1
2 x klicken = Funktion2
3 x klicken = Funktion3

ist irgendwie eine sub-optimale Benutzerführung!


----------



## thE_29 (29. Nov 2004)

Das mache ich ja auch nicht 

Ich hab nur gemeint, das es halt zu Fehlern kommen würde, wenn man es so machen würde.

Aber spätestens wenn MS denn Doppelklick zu 100% patentiert hat, müssen wir sowieso 3mal klicken


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das mache ich ja auch nicht
> 
> Ich hab nur gemeint, das es halt zu Fehlern kommen würde, wenn man es so machen würde.
> 
> Aber spätestens wenn MS denn Doppelklick zu 100% patentiert hat, müssen wir sowieso 3mal klicken



Oder 2 mal klicken und dabei "Leertaste", "HOME" und "?" gleichzeitig drücken


----------

